
Freelancing Platform Supporting Bitcoin, Ethereum, and Litecoin - nungyoo
Hi everyone,<p>My partner and I are working on creating a freelancing platform that connects businesses and individual hirers with talented freelancers. Our vision is to enable both parties to seamlessly do business with each other at minimal cost.<p>Site: www.workingforbitcoins.com<p>Currently, our platform is live www.workingforbitcoins.com. We support bitcoin, ethereum, and litecoin. We hope to support other currencies and languages in the near future.<p>How does this platform help hirers and businesses?:
   <i>Connects businesses and freelancers from across the world.
   </i>Supports multiple cryptocurrencies (BTC, ETH, LTC).
   <i>Focuses on the development of the crypto community.
   </i>Free to use - reduction in cost relative to other freelancing websites.
   *Amazing support from my partner and I  Smiley.<p>You can post a job or sign up to support the development of the platform. This will help us know if it would be worthwhile our time to further work on this project.<p>We also think the platform is valuable to the crypto community as a whole, as it will help increase the daily usage of cryptocurrencies. Thus, increasing the legitimacy of cryptocurrency as a transactional currency.<p>In case you are interested in learning more, I have written a blog post on the vision of the platform:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@workingforbitcoins&#x2F;the-cryptocurrency-freelancing-platform-workingforbitcoins-com-wfb-754d9a0dcb54<p>Feedback, advice, and questions are welcomed. We are also looking to partner with other firms and individuals. Feel free to message me.<p>Best,
Chris
======
odonnellryan
There's a enormous market for this type of website that doesn't screw over
freelancers. Freelancers are basically begging for a new service to use.

The crypto part is an interesting twist!

------
benoror
I had thought of this and have some ideas regarding identity management,
interested in having a chat? DM me at twitter @benoror =)

~~~
nungyoo
Messaged you:)

------
muzani
This is a nice idea. People are often more reluctant to pay $500 as opposed to
0.045 BTC.

------
mcs_
Trying to sign up using android... click does nothing in the signup modal.

~~~
nungyoo
Will look at it and get back to you. Thanks for letting me know!

